# NEED POISON ID PLEASE



## athometoo (Nov 24, 2010)

stephen , i was at my fathers house last weekend and noticed a poison bottle on his knick-knack shelf . it was unknown to me and i did not have my camera . but was hoping you could id it for me .  it is 3 inches tall , triangle , amber , two sides have poison on it . the edges of the triangle have a diamond type ribbs . not the nomal smooth ridges . it has f& something on the bottom . thanks for any help . i just havent seen another like it .    sam


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 24, 2010)

That could be a few things,  Sounds like a KV-1.  Did it have a round back or was it truly an equilateral triangular?  Check out our site to see if something there matches what you saw.


----------



## athometoo (Nov 24, 2010)

nothing on your site resembles it . it is a true triangle . the diamond ridges on the edges are what really caught my eye . guess i gotta keep looking . thanks  sam


----------



## athometoo (Nov 24, 2010)

did a little more searching , and its a kt-8 . thanks again and thats a cool website ya got . sam


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 25, 2010)

The KT-8 did come to mind, but you said it has POISON on 2 sides... the KT-8 has it only on 1 side.  I'm gunna browse the books a bit to see if there could be another candidate.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 25, 2010)

No luck.  There are less than 30 KT bottles and none of them match your description.  Either it has POISON on one side (KT-8), or it's Cobalt (KT-9).


----------



## athometoo (Nov 25, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT I WAS GOING BY FOR THE  INFO . WILL TRY TO GET PICS THIS WEEKEND . THANKS  SAM
 Kuhn No. KT-8 
 Shape Triangle 
 Color Amber 
 Size 2 3/4" 
 Rarity Rel. Common 
 Desc. BIMAL. Sawtooth edges in all three corners. One face is plain, the other two embossed with POISON. The base is embossed PD&CO / 212 (Parke Davis & Co.). Unlisted variant. Includes label for Strychnine Sulphate 




 DETAIL VIEWS


----------



## athometoo (Nov 25, 2010)

HERES THE SIDE VIEW . hopefully it will be different though .  thanks again for the help .  the edges are called sawtooth , never seen those before .


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 25, 2010)

Yup.  I took a 2nd look into our books.  There is a variant that has POISON on 2 sides..so yes, it's a KT-8.
 There are 5 different variations of this bottle.  Most common being embossed on 1 side, POISON from bottom-up ( The kind we got).  I have seen different bottles described of having "sawtooth" edges and non of them look the same.  Reason being is that the texture is made from a scalloping of the edges rather than protrusions.  Most bottles have the latter.  The bottle is common, but it's still a nice looking one.


----------

